
How we can create the open Metaverse - Doolwind
http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/09/the-deanbeat-epic-boss-tim-sweeney-makes-the-case-for-the-open-metaverse/
======
chenzelalleg
Good

------
chenzelalleg
Gooooood

